# Rusty Haller (Ace & Queenie)



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 1, 2009)

Rusty Haller, creater of the comic Ace & Queenie, passed away yesterday morning in his sleep. He did suffer from diabetes, though the official cause of death is not yet determined. He will be missed.


----------



## KittMouri (Oct 1, 2009)

It is a very sad and tragic loss


----------

